# PolyFilter can replace a Skimmer?



## Excalibur (Jan 8, 2016)

I have seen a lot about the polyfilter brand filter, claiming that it can replace the need for a skimmer in a SW tank. Check out this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMIlWxX4q1c

Fact or fiction? 

Can these filters be placed in regular hang-on-back filters and do the job of a skimmer?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I believe each has their own function but I would by no means replace my skimmers with polyfilters. Polyfilters actually extract a number of organics and chemicals while a skimmer removes organic wastes and improves Oxygen Redox Potential that helps the health of the system as a whole. 

A good skimmer will pay for itself over time via less salt used during water changes, fish & biological systems health, and you would not have to buy expensive polyfilters monthly.

Now if we are talking about a nano tank here then I have indeed seen a number of tanks that rely solely on water changes and filter media that extracted as much wast products as it could. But a long story short is I would not say that a filter media of any sorts is a viable replacement for a protein skimmer. Even when running my nano systems I like to run a skimmer.

In the video you can tell he is not keeping any advanced corals, just a number of entry level soft corals and LPs. There is also no mention of what the parameters are at and what other maintenance he puts into his schedule. There is a comment underneath that is correct in saying that an older tank like that should be much more full than that. There is a big difference between surviving and thriving.

A long story short is can you run a polyfilter in a hang on back filter and run a saltwater aquarium?-YES

Would skimmer be a better option for most systems?-YES

The thing is there are many types of systems out there all with their own formula for success. These are simply guidelines that can be followed to increase you chances, and a skimmer is certainly one of them.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I do always keep a polyfilter on hand just in case something has leached into the system. It has that great ability to change color depending on what has been absorbed.

If you are simply looking for nutrient removal and do not want to run a skimmer yo can look into a refugium and macro algaes... Maybe a deep sand bed or more live rock to increase the de nitrification process.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't replace it at all. Skimmers remove food particles. Polyfilters do not.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

I've got skimmers on all 3 of my salt water tanks... my 20 g houses a flame scallop..in order for it to survive I pretty much have to pollute the tank twice a day.... I run a Remora c back pack skimmer and a aqueon HOB filter with a small poly pad ( mostly for water polishing)...I disassemble and clean the pumps once a month... if I do not, the pump on the skimmer will sometimes not restart ( skimmer and filter are on a timer that is shut off for 15 minutes during feeding)on those rare instances that it does not.. it relies on the HOB filter ( and poly pad) for cleaning... the tank will have grown algae on the glass in the 9 hours I am gone and the otherwise crystal clear water will be hazy/cloudy.. that's how much the skimmer removes... otherwise I clean the glass once a week when I do my water change...


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

I like to leave the food in the water, to feed the clams ongoing.


----------

